
A note on iOS 12.2 input types - catskull
https://catskull.net/ios-inputmode.html
======
scarface74
None of these work on my iPhone running 12.1, but they do work on other sites.
For instance the “search” type works on Google.

Am I missing the point?

~~~
catskull
Possibly! The examples are to show how input types are specified in iOS 12.2,
not necessarily how you should do them. For the time being it will need to be
another attribute in addition to the types that worked on iOS < 12.2.

